# fish always dying :(



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

just want to know way my platys allways die? i have six platies and five had died but, they die one at a time can someone help.? N1 20ppm N2 0ppm


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2006)

Can you post a picture of one? It may help identify some disease.

Also, tell us more about your set-up, how many gallons, dimensions, lighting, what kind of substrate do you have, filtration, water flow etc...

Wow, looking at your signature, not only do you have too many fish in a 10 gallon tank, you don't have enough room for the fish to grow in. Some fish, when they are ready to grow and don't have the room, will die of stress.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Joe, pls include the GH, KH, ammonia and pH.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

forgot what gh and kh meant ph 7.2. i dont know the ammonia sorry


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

i think gh is hard kh normal


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok before they die, they sit at the top of the tank and it looks like there gasping fo air. I know it's not the air.


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2006)

Do you have any Pond/Sea Salt???

Salt does wonders for freesh water survival, especially in bad water conditions.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

do you mean marine salt?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

GH=General hardness
KH=Carbonate hardness
You need to include ammonia.


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2006)

Yes, marine salt, sea salt, or pond salt will work. I've used table salt in a pinch, but you'd need to flush the tank after a day because of the silicates they add to it. 

Dose: 1 TBSP per 10 Gallons of water.

This will shock all the parasites and other bugs in the fresh water and eventually kill them. It will also add buoyancy for the fish.

Are any of your fish at the top of the water gasping for air? How is your Air Pump? Plenty of bubbles? How long does it take for the bubbles to burst once they reach the surface? Do they sort of look soapy? Do they accumulate, get big and take a few moments to burst? This is a sign of Phosphate, a deadly killer. 

Do a 30% water change every day for a week and add another table spoon of salt every five days after the water change.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

> Ok befor they die they sit at the top of the tank and, it looks like there gasping fo air. I know its not the air .


This will answer your question, cryptojoe.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

theres allready some salt in there i had put table salt in there once. does that work???


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

cryptojoe said:


> .
> 
> Are any of your fish at the top of the water gasping for air? How is your Air Pump? Plenty of bubbles? How long does it take for the bubbles to burst once they reach the surface? Do they sort of look soapy? Do they accumulate, get big and take a few moments to burst? This is a sign of Phosphate, a deadly killer.


 it takes about 2sec. it cant be the Phosphate all my oldest cory is fine so is my frog and ****** loach.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

I think i might have overdosed using melafix.


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh God yes! If you've medicated and fish are dying... 

I never use anything but salt for medication.

Dump the water.... a little bit all day long say no more than a gallon at a time waiting at least an hour between.

Is your water chlorinated???

Small tanks are tricky, the less water you have the less room for mistakes.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

I dont know if it's the melafix or my male molly? Meds are gone. I have a carbon filter. It took it all out.


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, good thing. Hope you don't lose anything else.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

Everything looks good.


----------

